# Glory Hole Coordinates



## flippy69 (Jan 2, 2022)

I would like to order a Tayda pre drilled enclosure for the Glory Hole Overdrive but need the "coordinates." This information is included with some of the projects and others not. Does anyone have that information?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2022)

Tayda Drill Template - Glory Hole

The hole for the LED is sized for a 3mm clear lens (4.4mm), depending on what you plan to use you might want to change that value.


----------



## flippy69 (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes this drill designer is the reason I want the exact measurements, so I can plug them in.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2022)

Click the link, the coordinates are already there.


----------



## flippy69 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ok great! I think I need to check out the link on computer and not phone😃 thank you!


----------



## flippy69 (Jan 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> Click the link, the coordinates are already there.


Awesome! Would you happen to have those for the bootleg overdrive as well??


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2022)

This should be it.

Tayda Drill Template - Bootleg Overdrive


----------

